# Walleye in The Grand River



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Can any one tell me about walleye fishing in the Grand River? According to the DNR fish stocking website over 20 million walleye were stocked in the Grand from 2000-2006. The 90's also reported heavy stocking numbers. 

Apparently they stopped stocking due to a virus in 2007...what are the walleye numbers like now? Any numbers? Any giants? Any techniques that work.

I know that guy caught a potential state record at 6th street this spring.

What is the natural reproduction like on the grand...is there a healthy population? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

-Logan


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I run into a few every summer on the Grand. Some are big, some are eaters and some are small. I haven't caught one yet this summer, but I've only fished the river 3 times. Take into consideration the river is very top heavy on the food chain, with pike, smallies, and eyes. The fish they plant are just fry, meaning they are tiny and I'd assume a lot get devoured by the predatory fish and birds. They say from egg to adult a fishes chance of survival are only 10-20%. I'd assume some stretches have adequate spawning habitat. 

My buddy caught that big one at 6th St. this spring while steelhead fishing, and that fish was a lake run fish on it's spawning run.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. How did you know it was a lake run fish?


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Stocking of fry will resume next year. We wanted to take this opportunity to assess natural reproduction before we started stocking again. 

I have heard decent reports of walleye even when we were not fishing, which makes me think that natural reproduction has increased in recent years.


----------



## TDI (Dec 29, 2008)

In my years of experience fishing the Grand, I find the river for Walleye at it's prime when all those 'other liberated' aquatic nuisance fish species are not around banging em' around and such. 

:evilsmile


----------



## halliday45 (Jan 3, 2011)

got 2 at the dam a couple days ago


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I caught this 8lber last week in the Grand River. It was 28.5 inch long. Caught it on a crank bait.


----------

